# Automatic or hand-wound?



## HK Shooter (Apr 17, 2007)

I am just introducing myself to Panerai. The vintage watches were all hand-wound and the 8 or 10 day are. Seem like a great technology. However, I am lazy and like the automatic. What is your preference and why?


----------



## VazLube (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted 3rd option. However I am not keen on 7750 movement (104 for example) because of it's infamous wobble, it annoys me a bit!

My PAM is hand wound.


----------



## Bf109e (Oct 14, 2008)

Hand wound for me,I really like the historic models;-)


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

I've owned a couple handwinds (not PAMs) and although I love the history/heritage I find automatics more practical for day-to-day wear. When deciding on my first Panerai I'd narrowed it down to a 111 or a 104.

From a purely aesthetic standpoint I preferred the 'cleaner' look and the awesome display back of the 111. Unfortunately I've found over the years that while at work I rely heavily on my watch to not only tell time but also the date. Yeah, yeah, I know... I've got a desk calendar and I should be able to just 'add one' everyday but call it force of habit, when I need to know/confirm the date the first place I look is my wrist.

Having said that the 104 won out and it's been my daily wear timepiece for the last month. As for the VJ wobble... yeah it's noticable at times but, I've owned at least 10 watches equipped with this movement and it has never really bothered me.

Even still, I find myself desiring a hanwind PAM... originally I'd considered a 111 but I'm now leaning towards a 177 (I prefer the brushed look)... ha ha, now I have to find one... oh yeah and about six grand!

So back to the original question... I voted the third option.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Handwounds for me. It's part of what makes Panerai different from the rest of the luxury crowd (for the most part) and it's part of the history of the brand.


----------



## katmando (Jul 22, 2008)

I prefer the autos. Just not into winding my watch every day. Didn't like the Omega Speedy for the same reason.


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't care. I don't usually wear the same watch more than a couple days in a row, so I don't usually have to wind the manuals after I put them on once.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

Interesting that you mention the Speedy Pro. It was my first manual wind (purchased when I was 21) and on more than one occasion in my 'college haze' I forgot to wind it. After a year I sold it and moved on. I actually bought a second Speedy Pro last year... and even though I never forgot to wind it I found that in general I simply prefer automatics for daily wear.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Definitely hand wound.

I'd want to fondle it and look at it every morning before I put it on. 

Almost like taking care of a pet.

That would make you appreciate it more.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I had both a 111 and a 104. I preferred the 111 due to the hand wound movement. |>


----------



## ucdvwchan (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a few automatic watches. I think automatics are sort of like semi-manual watches ...you don't really need to wind it daily if you don't want to or you forget to. From my research, its a good practice to fully hand wind your automatic at least a few times a month to ensure proper lubrication within the watch itself.....So with the automatic, you get to enjoy the luxury of a self winding watch, while you still can take care of it like a hand wind manual watch.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 111 and a 113 -- both handwinds -- and I prefer them to the autos. In addition to the historical relevance, I enjoy winding them every morning (and knowing that they are fully wound, which you really never know with an auto because you can keep winding them forever).

And, from what I have read, the manuals are more durable than the autos. From my experience, that is true. I have had several autos that needed warranty work, but never a manual (and I have four) that let me down.

_*D*_


----------



## drac (May 27, 2008)

For me PAM is handwind. Its what makes it different to the others. I sold my datejust to get my PAM and have never regreted it. I have a couple of autos but they get less wrist time than my 112.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

While the good Lord knows that I have plenty of love for both automatics and manual-winds, with respect to Panerai, it's manual-wind all the way. Not only do I hate it when a movement requires a spacer to fit in a watch case (the modified Valjoux 7750 is tiny compared to the 44-47mm Luminor cases), but historically Panerai's have always been hand winders -- simple, rugged, and accurate, just like my 112. And if you flip my Base over, there's a beautifully decorated and modified Unitas 6947 staring back at you, filling the entire case. 

Yup, when it comes to Panerai, less is more IMO. All I need from Panerai is the time -- no seconds, no date, no GMT, no chrono... Just the hour and the minute, please.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## hflee55 (May 13, 2006)

IMHO, I would have to say the hand-wound. It's a classic. Since I own a PAM24 already, I'm aiming for the PAM111 as my next watch.


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi HK Shooter,

An intersting poll but I figure you are not surprised by the outcome. I vote Automatic. I am not sure if that really qualifies me as lazy but I prefer the convenience. To me it is a bit like washing your dishes by hand rather than using a dishwasher (no offense intended to the majority who voted to hand wind). I did have a manual wind Omega about 15 years ago and sold it because I was forever forgeting to wind it.

I do like your choice of Panerai. I have been looking for a PAM243 at dealers in the Philippines and Bangkok. In a fantastic twist of fate, I bumped into a friend from Switzerland walking down the Sukhumvit Road in Bangkok. We went for a beer and got to talking watches (he works for part of Swatch group). I mentioned my watch quest and would you believe he asked me if I wanted to buy his 2004 1000M Sub at what appears to be a very good price. I know he looks after his watches and trust him so I can be assured the watch is clean. He cannot remember the model number but said it has a blue dial. Has anyone here got any idea what model number that is?

This will mark my return to the Paneristi after I sold my PAM90 2 years ago since I felt it had given me bad karma. I am looking forward to adding this one to my collection and have a feeling it will replace my DOXA5000T Pro as my daily wearer!

All the best and enjoy your watches,


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Hand wound for me! :-!


----------



## HK Shooter (Apr 17, 2007)

cebu80cruiser said:


> I mentioned my watch quest and would you believe he asked me if I wanted to buy his 2004 1000M Sub at what appears to be a very good price. I know he looks after his watches and trust him so I can be assured the watch is clean. He cannot remember the model number but said it has a *blue dial*. Has anyone here got any idea what model number that is?


That would be Model # PAM 87


----------



## Jimmie M (Feb 14, 2006)

*Have plenty of quartz or automatic*

Omegas, Rolexes, Seikos, Sinns, Movado-Zenith, Hamiltons, Benrus, Casio, Tissot ... Love a manual wind 111 or a vintage 14K gold LeCoultre manual wind I have. Will flip the 111 just to watch the gears whirl during morning wind.


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

HK Shooter said:


> I am just introducing myself to Panerai. The vintage watches were all hand-wound and the 8 or 10 day are. Seem like a great technology. However, I am lazy and like the automatic. What is your preference and why?


DITTO!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Joey_V (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not even a Panerai owner and I know that a PAM almost always has to be hand wound. It's the history and the pedigree of it.


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

The first watch or pocket watch movement was a hand winding model. Rich in history. But automatic watches are more for those who are forgetful or has a busy schedule. 

I owned and own(1) hand winding watches including Panerai and others. But I have virtually given up on hand winding watches. Cos there were 2 occasions that I forgot to wind my watches and they stopped in the afternoon and I was wondering why time passed so SLOW!o|

Well most of my watches are auto, maybe that was the reason why I did not "care" or "bother" to get it wound though I wore them. Or rather I FORGOT to wind them on those 2 occasions. o| So that's it for me, historic or not, I am on for auto watches only. Battery operated watches are ok too but only CASIO for me!:-d


----------



## HK Shooter (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Jacky, I thought I was alone...


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

HK Shooter said:


> Thanks Jacky, I thought I was alone...


No Andreas, we are both the same. That is why today we are using INTERNET!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## *paneristi* (Nov 7, 2008)

i wish every pam was a manual wind. i LOVE winding my pam, it sort of makes it have a soul to me...more than the sum of it's parts if you will. automatics are too detached. the only interaction you have with it is taking it off and putting it on. manual is the way to go :-!


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Hand wound all the way


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

dualtime said:


> Hand wound all the way


I have a handwinding watch for sale, you want?:-d


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

Can the Panerai automatics be hand-wound?


----------



## ucdvwchan (Oct 24, 2008)

yup...actually it is recommended to fully handwound it once in a while to get the lube spread evenly inside the watch..


----------



## Vito_Corleone (Aug 2, 2008)

dosei said:


> Can the Panerai automatics be hand-wound?


Most autos can be hand wound.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

This is my first hand-wound watch, but of course I occasionally wind my automatics. I LOVE the feel of the Panerai winding mechanism, it has a very substantial feel to it and a very nice deep click sound. And that nice big crown mechanism is fun to wind. Much cooler than my automatics.


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I can see the fun in winding a manual watch if you have 1-2 watches,
OTOH, I just find automatics a lot more practical with numerous watches 
in my collection.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

WatchFan1 said:


> I can see the fun in winding a manual watch if you have 1-2 watches,
> OTOH, I just find automatics a lot more practical with numerous watches
> in my collection.


I could definitely see your point there.


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

i have the best of both worlds and 8 day hand wound>
john


----------



## cxbxax (Aug 26, 2008)

bought my first panerai last week a pam183. most of my watches before were automatic...so i voted option 3. i would prefer autos though.


----------



## watchlover07 (Mar 25, 2007)

I would agree on the PAM 111 as well; beautiful watch, clean dial and very nice movement.


----------



## dkim (Feb 24, 2006)

I am just as lazy as the next guy, first preference would be automatic but then I realized that adding a manual to the collection was a must (esp with Panerai), so I picked up the 8 day. This way, I can set it every week.


----------



## wen (Jan 8, 2009)

I have two automatic watch, but I really like hand-wind watch.


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

8-day I could handle...winding every 44 hours...not so much ;-)


----------



## vypher (Dec 22, 2008)

Automatic cause like you I'm pretty lazy sometimes.


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

*I lean towards automatic...*

After getting my 243 submersible I was thinking of the 111 hand wound with display back. After careful consideration, I went with the 104. Why? Because for only a small amount more ($700) I got automatic, the quick change strap system, date display and the panerai deployment. The 111 has the nice display back but I don't wear my watch upside down! I will get a hand wind at some point but the 104 just seemed like so much more for the money.


----------



## Bugsy (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: I lean towards automatic...*

elton has several good points, i too have autos, 24 and 88, i now feel the need to get a manual.


----------



## jpohl402 (Feb 8, 2012)

If a Panerai expert were to guess -
what percentage would you say of Pam watches have an automatic movement?
It seems almost all I have looked at are 6497 Manual Wind.
Would it be a safe bet to assume that 90-95% of Pam's are manual wind ?
Secondly, random question. I am (fairly) new to the brand....
If you spell PANerai, how does one come up with the M for the abbreviated term Pam ?
Thanks in advance folks !!


----------



## ClusterOne (Oct 30, 2011)

jpohl402 said:


> If a Panerai expert were to guess -
> what percentage would you say of Pam watches have an automatic movement?
> It seems almost all I have looked at are 6497 Manual Wind.
> Would it be a safe bet to assume that 90-95% of Pam's are manual wind ?
> ...


PAM is an abbreviation of Panerai Model, so for example PAM 233 = *PA*nerai *M*odel 233

Hope this helps, maybe an expert can answer your percentage question..
Cheers!


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

jpohl402 said:


> If a Panerai expert were to guess -
> what percentage would you say of Pam watches have an automatic movement?
> It seems almost all I have looked at are 6497 Manual Wind.
> Would it be a safe bet to assume that 90-95% of Pam's are manual wind ?
> ...


Nice 4 year old thread....
no, it is not a safe bet to say that 90-95 percent are manual...you will find a lot of the base models and cheaper models are manual, but more and more are now automatic. If you are truly interested, you can go to the panerai website where they show every model along with the movement type and figure it out, but there are a lot of auto movements.


----------



## jpohl402 (Feb 8, 2012)

*DEFINITIVE PANERAI LIST: MY CONTRIBUTION TO FORUM....!*

MOD: please PM me email address and I will send over .DOC file.
You can sticky or do what you wish !!
May need to be checked for accuracy (but should be good, I took my time!)

I counted and tallied up by movement type as well.
I am surprised there are more Auto's than Manual Wind's - I def found that shocking.
Note: I DID NOT double count my tallies up, I will say that.

*** NOT a typo on Calibers OP VI and OP IV - they are both Zenith 31J autos. Also OP III and OP VIII and OP IX are ALL Valjoux 7750 Autos. Again, OP XI and OP II appear to be the same! ***


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Oldie but oldie*

n/a


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Since this thread is talking about the movements,I prefer handwound for Panerai,the movements in pam 24/104 fer 002 is a bit too rough for my liking,the rough vibration kinda surprised me..
I prefer daily interaction with my watch in the form of winding (or weekly interaction if I have the 233)

Anyway,since the OP mentioned the 10 days movements,the 10 days gmt movements like in 335 is automatic right? I think I saw the fan looking thing like in the P9000 at the back of the 335 instead of the mostly metal covering ala the 317 or 233


----------

